# Taking your dog abroad??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We don't have one anymore, but we still remain avid dog lovers - this looks like a good site if you're contemplating taking the pooch abroad with you on your hols.......

http://www.dogsaway.co.uk/

apologies if its been listed before.

pete.


----------

